# Duplex mismatch slowing down my network

## pava_rulez

Hi everybody,

I've got troubles with our lan at work; our external firewall server (Cassiopea) blaims about a duplex mismatch. Using mii-tool on this server returns

```
{root@Cassiopea} [~]\  # mii-tool

eth0: negotiated 100baseTx-HD, link ok

eth1: negotiated 100baseTx-HD, link ok
```

while this is the output from mii-tool on others server attached to the switch to whom Cassiopea is attached too

```
Orione ~ # mii-tool

eth0: negotiated 100baseTx-FD, link ok

eth1: negotiated 100baseTx-HD, link ok

```

```
{root@Gate1} [~]\  # mii-tool

eth0: negotiated 10baseT-HD, link ok

eth1: negotiated 100baseTx-FD, link ok

```

Besides these annoying messages, I see that when I traceroute to any external domain when packets pass through Cassiopea a marked slowing down occurs. can you please give me a hint?

----------

## m_sqrd

Can you show a sample of you network as a drawing ?

and also run mii-tool with more verbose output like 

mii-tool -vv

----------

## pava_rulez

 *m_sqrd wrote:*   

> Can you show a sample of you network as a drawing ?
> 
> and also run mii-tool with more verbose output like 
> 
> mii-tool -vv

 

I've draw a picture in ASCII code but I can't successfully paste it in the test box. How can I do?    :Mad: 

----------

## bigfunkymo

use the code markup heres the faq

----------

## pava_rulez

OK, you can find the scheme in here. Hope it works...

1 further thing:

10.0.0.1,2,3 are servers' NIC addresses onto DMZ

----------

## m_sqrd

The only one that look off is Gate1's eth0 10/hd every thing else on that hub is 100/hd

so I'd check that NIC and cable.

ps I'd still like to see the mii-tool -vv output just do dubbel check the links capabilities at both ends

----------

## pava_rulez

 *m_sqrd wrote:*   

> The only one that look off is Gate1's eth0 10/hd every thing else on that hub is 100/hd
> 
> so I'd check that NIC and cable.
> 
> ps I'd still like to see the mii-tool -vv output just do dubbel check the links capabilities at both ends

 

```
{root@Cassiopea} [~]\  # mii-tool -vv

Using SIOCGMIIPHY=0x8947

eth0: negotiated 100baseTx-HD, link ok

  registers for MII PHY 24:

    1000 782d 0040 6120 01e1 40a1 0003 0000

    0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000

    1000 0309 0033 0000 0000 011f 0200 0000

    003a f33e 0f00 ff00 002a 0000 20a0 000b

  product info: vendor 00:10:18, model 18 rev 0

  basic mode:   autonegotiation enabled

  basic status: autonegotiation complete, link ok

  capabilities: 100baseTx-FD 100baseTx-HD 10baseT-FD 10baseT-HD

  advertising:  100baseTx-FD 100baseTx-HD 10baseT-FD 10baseT-HD

  link partner: 100baseTx-HD 10baseT-HD

eth1: negotiated 100baseTx-HD, link ok

  registers for MII PHY 24:

    1000 786d 0000 0000 01e1 40a1 0007 2801

    0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000

    8000 0afb f5ff 0000 0000 0005 2001 0000

    0000 2049 0045 1c11 0192 1000 0000 0000

  product info: vendor 00:00:00, model 0 rev 0

  basic mode:   autonegotiation enabled

  basic status: autonegotiation complete, link ok

  capabilities: 100baseTx-FD 100baseTx-HD 10baseT-FD 10baseT-HD

  advertising:  100baseTx-FD 100baseTx-HD 10baseT-FD 10baseT-HD

  link partner: 100baseTx-HD 10baseT-HD
```

```
Orione linux # mii-tool -vv

eth0: negotiated 100baseTx-FD, link ok

  registers for MII PHY 24:

    1000 786d 0000 0000 01e1 45e1 0007 2801

    0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000

    8000 0afb f5ff 0000 0000 0005 2001 0000

    0000 203e 0084 1c11 0192 1000 0000 0000

  product info: vendor 00:00:00, model 0 rev 0

  basic mode:   autonegotiation enabled

  basic status: autonegotiation complete, link ok

  capabilities: 100baseTx-FD 100baseTx-HD 10baseT-FD 10baseT-HD

  advertising:  100baseTx-FD 100baseTx-HD 10baseT-FD 10baseT-HD

  link partner: 100baseTx-FD 100baseTx-HD 10baseT-FD 10baseT-HD flow-control

eth1: negotiated 100baseTx-HD, link ok

  registers for MII PHY 32:

    1000 782d 0000 0000 01e1 40a1 0001 0000

    0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000

    0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000

    0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000

  product info: vendor 00:00:00, model 0 rev 0

  basic mode:   autonegotiation enabled

  basic status: autonegotiation complete, link ok

  capabilities: 100baseTx-FD 100baseTx-HD 10baseT-FD 10baseT-HD

  advertising:  100baseTx-FD 100baseTx-HD 10baseT-FD 10baseT-HD

  link partner: 100baseTx-HD 10baseT-HD

```

```
{root@Gate1} [~]\  # mii-tool -vv

eth0: negotiated 10baseT-HD, link ok

  registers for MII PHY 24:

    1000 182d 0000 0000 4061 40a1 8003 0000

    0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000

    0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000

    0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000

  product info: vendor 00:00:00, model 0 rev 0

  basic mode:   autonegotiation enabled

  basic status: autonegotiation complete, link ok

  capabilities: 10baseT-FD 10baseT-HD

  advertising:  10baseT-FD 10baseT-HD

  link partner: 100baseTx-HD 10baseT-HD

eth1: negotiated 100baseTx-FD, link ok

  registers for MII PHY 1:

    1000 782d 001d 8000 01e1 45e1 0000 0000

    0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000

    0022 ff00 7c10 ffc0 6010 0000 0000 0000

    0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000

  product info: vendor 00:07:60, model 0 rev 0

  basic mode:   autonegotiation enabled

  basic status: autonegotiation complete, link ok

  capabilities: 100baseTx-FD 100baseTx-HD 10baseT-FD 10baseT-HD

  advertising:  100baseTx-FD 100baseTx-HD 10baseT-FD 10baseT-HD

  link partner: 100baseTx-FD 100baseTx-HD 10baseT-FD 10baseT-HD flow-control

```

----------

## m_sqrd

If you have the resoucers I'd replace Gate1 eth0 with a 100m card and then the Hub with a 10/100 switch next.

----------

## think4urs11

 *pava_rulez wrote:*   

> can you please give me a hint?

 

Disable auto negotiation and force the NICs to use the same settings for speed and duplex (eth0/Cassiopea, eth1/Orione, eth0/Gate1)

Autoneg is known to be not 100% error free

----------

## pava_rulez

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

>  *pava_rulez wrote:*   can you please give me a hint? 
> 
> Disable auto negotiation and force the NICs to use the same settings for speed and duplex (eth0/Cassiopea, eth1/Orione, eth0/Gate1)
> 
> Autoneg is known to be not 100% error free

 

Hi Think4UrS11,

I've tried to do

```
 mii-tool --force=100baseTx-FD eth0 or eth1
```

with all of the Nics but nothing seems to change. Traceroute is still VEEEERY slow. What did I miss?

----------

## think4urs11

 *pava_rulez wrote:*   

> What did I miss?

 

The fact that the best you can get with a hub as active network component in between the systems will be 100Mbit halfduplex, NOT full duplex as you've configured.

----------

## pava_rulez

I' ve also tried to make

```
 mii-tool --force=100baseTx-HD eth0 or eth1
```

and nothing changes...

----------

## pava_rulez

To be honest I've forgotten to mention a couple of things. My hub has two 100Mb ports and some others (I can't remember how many...) 10 Mb. When I started the post I had Cassiopea and Orione attached to 100 Mb ports and Gate 1 attached to 10 Mb one. Now I've replaced Gate1's DMZ attached Nic with a 100 Mb card, but cable is still plugged into 10 Mb port. Can use a 10/100 switch that I've just purchased which have 5 10/100 Mb ports? And have I to configure it in some special way or can I simply plug the cables into it and everything will work?

Thanks

----------

## think4urs11

 *pava_rulez wrote:*   

> Now I've replaced Gate1's DMZ attached Nic with a 100 Mb card, but cable is still plugged into 10 Mb port.

 

Change it - otherwise the new card is (more or less) useless   :Rolling Eyes: 

 *pava_rulez wrote:*   

> Can use a 10/100 switch that I've just purchased which have 5 10/100 Mb ports?

 

Good idea.

 *pava_rulez wrote:*   

> And have I to configure it in some special way or can I simply plug the cables into it and everything will work?

 

99.99% yes, simply plug and p[rl]ay; try first with auto negotiation though - cheap switches normally do very well with it - given good (Cat5) cables.

----------

## pava_rulez

Ok, thanks again Think4UrS11, I'm gonna try tomorrow!!! 

Ah, BTW, cool your avatar!!!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## think4urs11

Always a pleasure to help out with issues i know what i'm talking about   :Smile: 

BTW - thanks   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## pava_rulez

No way, I can't use switch 10/100 anymore, but a Fast Ethernet Hub.

I've plugged all of the cables in 100 Mb ports and set every nic to HD-100Mb. But here's the result...

```
{root@Cassiopea} [~]\  # mii-tool  -vv

Using SIOCGMIIPHY=0x8947

eth0: negotiated 100baseTx-HD, link ok

  registers for MII PHY 24:

    3000 782d 0040 6120 01e1 40a1 0003 0000

    0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000

    1000 0301 0000 0000 0000 01ac 0100 0000

    003e f33e 0f00 ff00 002e 0000 20a0 000b

  product info: vendor 00:10:18, model 18 rev 0

  basic mode:   autonegotiation enabled

  basic status: autonegotiation complete, link ok

  capabilities: 100baseTx-FD 100baseTx-HD 10baseT-FD 10baseT-HD

  advertising:  100baseTx-FD 100baseTx-HD 10baseT-FD 10baseT-HD

  link partner: 100baseTx-HD 10baseT-HD

eth1: negotiated 100baseTx-HD, link ok

  registers for MII PHY 24:

    3000 786d 0000 0000 01e1 40a1 0007 2801

    0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000

    8000 0afb f5ff 0000 0000 0005 2001 0000

    0000 204a 0045 1c11 0012 1000 0000 0000

  product info: vendor 00:00:00, model 0 rev 0

  basic mode:   autonegotiation enabled

  basic status: autonegotiation complete, link ok

  capabilities: 100baseTx-FD 100baseTx-HD 10baseT-FD 10baseT-HD

  advertising:  100baseTx-FD 100baseTx-HD 10baseT-FD 10baseT-HD

  link partner: 100baseTx-HD 10baseT-HD

```

```
{root@Pegaso} [~]\  # mii-tool  -vv

Using SIOCGMIIPHY=0x8947

eth0: negotiated 100baseTx-HD, link ok

  registers for MII PHY 24:

    3000 786d 0000 0000 01e1 40a1 0007 2801

    0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000

    8000 0afb f5ff 0000 0000 0005 2001 0000

    0000 2036 0046 1c11 0012 1000 0000 0000

  product info: vendor 00:00:00, model 0 rev 0

  basic mode:   autonegotiation enabled

  basic status: autonegotiation complete, link ok

  capabilities: 100baseTx-FD 100baseTx-HD 10baseT-FD 10baseT-HD

  advertising:  100baseTx-FD 100baseTx-HD 10baseT-FD 10baseT-HD

  link partner: 100baseTx-HD 10baseT-HD

```

```
{root@Gate1} [~]\  # mii-tool -vv

eth0: negotiated 100baseTx-HD, link ok

  registers for MII PHY 24:

    1000 786d 0000 0000 01e1 40a1 0005 2801

    0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000

    8000 0008 0090 0000 0000 0005 2001 0000

    0000 2040 0043 1c11 0002 1000 0000 0000

  product info: vendor 00:00:00, model 0 rev 0

  basic mode:   autonegotiation enabled

  basic status: autonegotiation complete, link ok

  capabilities: 100baseTx-FD 100baseTx-HD 10baseT-FD 10baseT-HD

  advertising:  100baseTx-FD 100baseTx-HD 10baseT-FD 10baseT-HD

  link partner: 100baseTx-HD 10baseT-HD

eth1: 100 Mbit, half duplex, link ok

  registers for MII PHY 1:

    2000 780d 001d 8000 01e1 0000 0000 0000

    0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000

    0022 ff00 0080 ffc0 6010 0000 0000 0000

    0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000

  product info: vendor 00:07:60, model 0 rev 0

  basic mode:   100 Mbit, half duplex

  basic status: link ok

  capabilities: 100baseTx-FD 100baseTx-HD 10baseT-FD 10baseT-HD

  advertising:  100baseTx-FD 100baseTx-HD 10baseT-FD 10baseT-HD

```

```
Orione ~ # mii-tool -vv

eth0: 100 Mbit, half duplex, link ok

  registers for MII PHY 24:

    2000 784d 0000 0000 01e1 45e1 0004 2001

    0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000

    8000 0080 0090 0000 0000 0005 2001 0000

    0000 203e 0084 1c11 0002 1000 0000 0000

  product info: vendor 00:00:00, model 0 rev 0

  basic mode:   100 Mbit, half duplex

  basic status: link ok

  capabilities: 100baseTx-FD 100baseTx-HD 10baseT-FD 10baseT-HD

  advertising:  100baseTx-FD 100baseTx-HD 10baseT-FD 10baseT-HD

  link partner: 100baseTx-FD 100baseTx-HD 10baseT-FD 10baseT-HD flow-control

eth1: 10 Mbit, half duplex, link ok

  registers for MII PHY 32:

    0000 780d 0000 0000 01e1 0000 0000 0000

    0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000

    0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000

    0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000

  product info: vendor 00:00:00, model 0 rev 0

  basic mode:   10 Mbit, half duplex

  basic status: link ok

  capabilities: 100baseTx-FD 100baseTx-HD 10baseT-FD 10baseT-HD

  advertising:  100baseTx-FD 100baseTx-HD 10baseT-FD 10baseT-HD

```

and traceroute from these servers

```
{root@Cassiopea} [~]\  # traceroute www.gentoo.org

traceroute: Warning: www.gentoo.org has multiple addresses; using 38.99.64.201

traceroute to www.gentoo.org (38.99.64.201), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets

 1  192.168.0.254 (192.168.0.254)  0.883 ms  0.830 ms  0.874 ms

 2  37.6.170.3 (37.6.170.3)  1.709 ms  1.554 ms  1.598 ms

 3  10.3.7.97 (10.3.7.97)  1.784 ms  1.658 ms  1.700 ms

 4  10.3.7.17 (10.3.7.17)  1.690 ms  1.682 ms  1.652 ms

 5  10.254.1.169 (10.254.1.169)  1.764 ms  1.727 ms  1.651 ms

 6  10.254.1.65 (10.254.1.65)  6.973 ms  6.726 ms  6.858 ms

 7  83-103-100-177.ip.fastwebnet.it (83.103.100.177)  7.026 ms  7.052 ms  7.149 ms

 8  83-103-100-162.ip.fastwebnet.it (83.103.100.162)  11.173 ms  11.200 ms  11.162 ms

 9  81-208-50-45.ip.fastwebnet.it (81.208.50.45)  11.030 ms  11.028 ms  11.023 ms

10  ge-3-1-0.mil11.ip.tiscali.net (213.200.68.65)  45.255 ms  16.664 ms  16.727 ms

11  so-1-0-0.nyc33.ip.tiscali.net (213.200.81.253)  106.444 ms  115.239 ms  106.311 ms

12  p5-0.core01.jfk05.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.11.25)  113.844 ms  112.689 ms  112.672 ms
```

```
{root@Pegaso} [~]\  # traceroute www.gentoo.org

traceroute: Warning: www.gentoo.org has multiple addresses; using 204.225.92.144

traceroute to www.gentoo.org (204.225.92.144), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets

 1  10.0.0.1 (10.0.0.1)  0.231 ms  0.147 ms  0.096 ms

 2  192.168.0.254 (192.168.0.254)  0.983 ms  0.964 ms  0.924 ms

 3  37.6.170.3 (37.6.170.3)  1.731 ms  1.580 ms  1.612 ms

 4  10.3.7.97 (10.3.7.97)  1.863 ms  1.783 ms  1.680 ms

 5  10.3.7.25 (10.3.7.25)  1.788 ms  1.714 ms  1.644 ms

 6  10.254.1.185 (10.254.1.185)  1.909 ms  1.663 ms  1.697 ms

 7  10.254.1.69 (10.254.1.69)  7.131 ms  6.940 ms  6.907 ms

```

```
{root@Gate1} [~]\  # traceroute www.gentoo.org

traceroute: Warning: www.gentoo.org has multiple addresses; using 204.225.92.144

traceroute to www.gentoo.org (204.225.92.144), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets

 1  10.0.0.1 (10.0.0.1)  0.464 ms  0.254 ms  0.271 ms

 2  * * *

 3  37.6.170.3 (37.6.170.3)  2.007 ms  1.898 ms  1.703 ms

 4  10.3.7.97 (10.3.7.97)  2.005 ms  1.968 ms  1.948 ms

 5  10.3.7.25 (10.3.7.25)  1.989 ms  1.847 ms  1.934 ms

 6  10.254.1.185 (10.254.1.185)  1.986 ms  1.982 ms  1.936 ms

 7  10.254.1.69 (10.254.1.69)  7.259 ms  7.443 ms  7.152 ms

 8  83-103-100-217.ip.fastwebnet.it (83.103.100.217)  7.270 ms  7.278 ms  7.197 ms
```

```
Orione ~ # traceroute www.gentoo.org

traceroute: Warning: www.gentoo.org has multiple addresses; using 204.225.92.144

traceroute to n2144.labattracks.onramp.ca (204.225.92.144), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets

 1  10.0.0.1 (10.0.0.1)  0.498 ms  0.391 ms  0.308 ms

 2  * * *

 3  37.6.170.3 (37.6.170.3)  2.095 ms  1.700 ms  1.815 ms

 4  10.3.7.97 (10.3.7.97)  1.876 ms  2.021 ms  2.192 ms

 5  10.3.7.25 (10.3.7.25)  2.404 ms  1.976 ms  2.175 ms

 6  10.254.1.185 (10.254.1.185)  2.135 ms  1.939 ms  1.984 ms

 7  10.254.1.69 (10.254.1.69)  7.208 ms  7.194 ms  7.210 ms

 8  83-103-100-217.ip.fastwebnet.it (83.103.100.217)  7.366 ms  7.298 ms  7.364 ms

 9  83-103-100-174.ip.fastwebnet.it (83.103.100.174)  11.832 ms  21.147 ms  11.893 ms

10  213-140-31-113.ip.fastwebnet.it (213.140.31.113)  11.754 ms  11.557 ms  11.589 ms

```

----------

## think4urs11

and where's the issue?

as far as i see everything is fine...

----------

## pava_rulez

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> and where's the issue?
> 
> as far as i see everything is fine...

 

What about step 2 in Orione or Gate1 traceroute? Doesn't it suggest that packets coming from my network reach the public net at a very slow speed? And why other traceroute don't show these * * *?

----------

## think4urs11

around 2ms to the first hop in internet is SLOW? Man... i'm more used to have 20-50ms for that...

about the stars i'd bet on firewall settings which don't allow traceroute responses to be send out onto that subnet.

----------

